# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Yahoo User Interface Library (YUI)‎ >  آنلاین در موبایل بدون اینترنت!

## lhodeniz

دوستان سلام!
همه ما حتما یک ID Yahoo داریم و وقتی بخواهیم پیام های خودمون رو چک کنیم حتما باید آنلاین بشیم چه از  PC  یا Mobile
اما اگه متوجه شده باشید یاهو سرویسی داره که وقتی به اینترنت هم متصل نیستیم از طریق اپراتورهای داخلی امکان ارسال و دریافت پیام ها رو در موبایل فراهم کرده است اما این سرویس متاسفانه برای اکثر کشورها موجود هست و برای کشور ایران این امکان نیست!
خب؟..حالا طرحی که من در ذهن دارم یا سوالی که از دوستان Web Developer دارم اینه که:
تو وب می شه یک پنل ارسال و دریافت SMS رو از طریق اپراتورهای داخلی مثلا همراه اول راه انداخت..
آیا این امکان رو هم میشه به این پنل داد که به عنوان یک پل ارتباطی با سرور یاهو و کاربران عمل کنه؟
یعنی کاربرها بیاند و تو این سایت ثبت نام کنند و بعد این سایت  بجای کاربران با سرور یاهو ارتباط برقرار کنه و پیام های کاربران رو رد وبدل کنه؟
آیا این طرح امکان پذیر هست؟ اگه هست چطور می شه این کار رو انجام داد..ممنون می شم کسی توضیح بده..

----------


## nemooz

سلام
احتمالاْ باید بشه اما سرور قوی میخواد + اینکه کابرها اطمینان بکنند که اطلاعات رو در اختیار قرار بدند !‌
این احتمال خیلی کم هست که اطمینان بکنند کاربرها

----------


## ameri110

من فکر می کنم این کار تنها از طریق برنامه های تحت ویندوز امکان پذیر باشه
برای این کار میشه از کامپوننت های موجود که از اونا برای ساخت روبات یاهم و ... استفاده میشه استفاده کرد
و شکل کلی سیستم هم به این صورت میشه:
کاربرا توی سایت عضو میشن و اطلاعات توی دیتا بیس دخیره میشه
برنامه تحت ویندوز اطلاعات رو میگیره و در اکانت ساین این می کنه و تمامی پیام ها رو تو دیتا بیس ذخیره می کنه
یک برنامه ارسال اس ام اس هم اون اطلاعات دخیره شده تو دیتا بیس رو به یوزر ارسال می کنه

اگه تونستی اس ام اس رایگان بفرسیتی بدون کد تصویر بگو با هم این سرویس رو راه بندازیم
من تو مراحل 1 و 2 میتونم کمک کنم
اینم آی دی یاهو من : 
amerie110
:X

----------

